# Deadliest Sea Creature



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I just saw a special on the discovery channel that had a segment on box jelly fish. Those nasty little bastards carry enough poison to kill 20 people







I think they are in australia? Anybody ever see one of these


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Innes said:


>


 http://www.barrierreefaustralia.com/the-gr...f/jellyfish.htm


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the link, here is the pic for all of the lazy people, but they will miss out on the info.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

> You have virtually no chance of surviving the venomous sting, unless treated immediately. The pain is so excruciating and overwhelming that you would most likely go into shock and drown before reaching the shore.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Another link with good info.

http://www.extremescience.com/DeadliestCreature.htm


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Thanks for the link, here is the pic for all of the lazy people, but they will miss out on the info.


 another vicious little suckers(also comes from the great barrier).. is the blue ring octopus...size of a golfball and kill a man in minutes if bit.










this octopus are alvailable for sale in some fish store.. PLEASE do not even think about purchasing this octopus...some fish and invertabrates are suppose to be left out in sea...







UNFORNATELY SOME PEOPLE DON'T CARE AND SEE ONLY MONEY


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Blur Ring Octopus. :smile:

_*SYMPTOMS
Onset of nausea. 
Hazy Vision. ( Within seconds you are blind.)
Loss of sense of touch, speech and the ability to swallow. 
Within 3 minutes, paralysis sets in and your body goes into respiratory arrest.

There's no known antidote.

*_


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

before you die, you see the ring.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> before you die, you see the ring.


lmao


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If anyone does ever gets stung by a jelly fish, ammonia would be the only hope. So hope you get stung so that your hot date can pee on your wounds.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

portuguese man o war is pretty nasty as well


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Actually urine makes it worse. some people are ignorant and use urine as an antidote.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> If anyone does ever gets stung by a jelly fish, ammonia would be the only hope. So hope you get stung so that your hot date can pee on your wounds.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> Actually urine makes it worse. some people are ignorant and use urine as an antidote.


 at sea urine is the easyest form of ammonia and so people use it - ammonia does help against jellyfish stings


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> before you die, you see the ring.


 LMAO


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

The really sweet thing is that...you can actually get blue rings for the home tank. LFS here used to have one, they claim it died from poor water...which is true since they arnt long lived or hardy...I think they just got to chicken to have it anymore


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

People have died because they were accidentally stung by blue ring octopuses in the home aquarium. They couldnt even tell they were hit untill it was to late. I dont like the idea of keeping things that could kill me in my own house. Man is to mortal for such things.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the only kind of people who would keep one would either be animal mad like many of us, or an evil bad guy villen like in a Austin Powers movie or something









_Now I will get my low paid faceless henchman to slowly lower you into this large and easy to escape from tank containing just 1 blue ring octopus and I will leave you now unwatched and with only 1 guard outside the door and assume you die Muhahahahahahaha_


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> portuguese man o war is pretty nasty as well










those rock
but the box jelly is the most piosonoius


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> Actually urine makes it worse. some people are ignorant and use urine as an antidote.





BatMan said:


>


How dare you insult my intelligence







Ammonia IS present in urine. Show me a link to prove me wrong...
IMO: Also I think the deadliest sea crature would be the Colossus Squid.. bigger and badder than the Giant Squid


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

I to saw the same special it was about animals with poisons there are plenty of fish in the sea that can kill lionfish,rockfish,and the box jelly if not treated the guy on the show opened the refrigerator reaches in and gulps down what looks like a bottle of water but in fact is water with box jelly tentacles in it he's lucky to be alive and the end of the show the most deadly animal in the world is an amphibian a frog from south america pure yellow in color and with it's toxins can completely shut down the human body it's what the tribes in the jungle hunt with on there tips of their darts.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> Actually urine makes it worse. some people are ignorant and use urine as an antidote.


Do you mean ammonia? I've never heard of urine being bad, but ammonia is a dif story.

edit: forgot the word "mean".


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> I to saw the same special it was about animals with poisons there are plenty of fish in the sea that can kill lionfish,rockfish,and the box jelly if not treated the guy on the show opened the refrigerator reaches in and gulps down what looks like a bottle of water but in fact is water with box jelly tentacles in it he's lucky to be alive and the end of the show the most deadly animal in the world is an amphibian a frog from south america pure yellow in color and with it's toxins can completely shut down the human body it's what the tribes in the jungle hunt with on there tips of their darts.


 linkage? Or a name please?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

For me the blue ring is the king of all housable marine life, beautiful...predatory and it could kill you in less than 10minutes


----------

